# Please help, aggressive gsd :(



## MVPxD (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello all!

My name is Falcao, and sadly today I'm not writing under the happiest circumstances . I have a German Shepherd named Rommel, who will turn 2 on June 25. Sadly, absolutely nobody outside of my immediate family can come inside my house. When somebody comes in Rommel is overly aggressive, barking and lunging at the people, to the point where we have to completely remove him away from the area to avoid an accident. I just recently hired a trainer to come visit my home and work with him. He was able to control him for the first lesson, but the second lesson he left and told me to get him a muzzle to place on him when he comes over to train him. This was today. He said Rommel is able to calm down when someone is over, but for some reason his aggression returns randomly. Strangely enough, Rommel is extremely well behaved on walks. People are able to come up to him and pet him, he doesn't bark at other dogs or anyone else, the aggression seems to be only inside of the house and when people enter. 

Any ideas? Anything I could do? Anyone around bergen county, NJ, that you guys know would be able to help?

If it helps, Rommel is walked once a day for 20-30 minutes, sometimes twice when time allows, and he is exercised in the backyard playing fetch until he tires. 

PS. He has also displayed random aggression towards me. Recently he was laying down in my bed, and I was petting him and out of nowhere he got aggressive and lunged at me to bite, all the hairs on his back were up. 

Thank you so much I would really appreciate the help! I just want a well behaved and loving dog, like anyone else.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Falcao

I'm sorry about the problems you're having. How long have you had Rommel and has he always behaved this way? 
__________
Sue


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm sorry that you're going through this. First of all you should get a nice big crate to put him in when guests come over. Put a bone or a kong in there with him. You can also put him in your yard. Continue with your trainer and order basket style muzzle for him. You should also stop letting people pet him when you are out on walks. 
The aggression towards you is very concerning to me. How long have you had him? Is he neutered? Has he bitten you or anyone else and drawn blood?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Along with the rest - don't let him on the bed. He's ruined his privileges of being up there, by guarding it.
Although you can work with a dog like this, I'm a bit concerned that you may have a dog that's a stronger personality than you can deal with. 
I hope you have a trainer that can help. Just curious - how did he "control him" while he was there the 1st session?


----------



## MVPxD (Sep 5, 2011)

@ jakes, I've had Rommel since he was 2 months old. He wasn't like this I would say in this first year. We moved to a new house summer of 2011, and since then he's been behaving like this. We have a crate for him where we put him when guest come over. However, that's not exactly what I want. Obviously that's the safest thing to do, however, what I would like to do is do whatever it takes to get him to a point where guess can come over and he's just well behaved.

@ Cece, Why do you suggest stop letting people pet him on walks? He's usually very bell behaved on walks. Again, I've had him since he was 2 months old, he is not neutered. Would that help? And in one instance, again, I was petting him and he bit my had and drew blood. I simply can't understand why he does this. It has happened twice. 

@ msvette, the first time he came, Rommel was obviously barking very aggressively, my father had him on the leash. The trainer just stood there and slowly we eased Rommel to him, and he smelled, the trainer then gave him a few treats, and he started petting him. He took him for a short walk, played in the backyard fetch for a bit and brought him back inside. And he was fine afterwards inside.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

And for that you are paying money? Wow.
Um...you need a trainer who isn't afraid of the dog and who can actually do something.

Keep the dog off the couch for now, crated when guests come and find a trainer who can work with dogs.

If you are not already 'training' your dog following these guidelines, start doing these exercises TODAY.
http://www.shirleychong.com/keepers/mindgames.html


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Look at this link and put it into your daily life with Rommel
NILIF


----------



## MVPxD (Sep 5, 2011)

Do you guys think the muzzle is a good idea? I'm kind of nervous about it, maybe it would make him more aggressive?


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I think neutering him could help calm him down a little bit. The reason I said not to let people pet him is that if he bites someone you could get sued and the dog put down. If he is that unpredictable with you how can he be trusted with strangers? 
I know you want a normal dog but I'm sorry to say that this dog will not be. Many of us have fear aggressive dogs and we've had to accept our dog's limitations. However, these dogs can improve with the right training. I would call your local schutzhund club and see if they can recommend a no nonsense trainer. Also, are you in touch with his breeder? His breeder should take him back if you simply can't handle him. Good luck.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Contact this individual, she deals with reactive type dogs and may be able to help

Home Page


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

i know Dee from the above site,i am not sure she will travel to bergen county as she lives a little bit past me up here in sussex county.. email her and ask if she comes to bergen county, if she cant come to you then contact Laura Waddell at K9 Problemsolvers in Lyndhurst, she is a good trainer and works with aggressive dogs

NJ Dog and puppy training


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

MVPxD said:


> Do you guys think the muzzle is a good idea? I'm kind of nervous about it, maybe it would make him more aggressive?


A *basket muzzle* would be an EXCELLENT idea.It will protect him and guests. He will argue about wearing the muzzle to begin with, so be prepared for that. With the muzzle cupped in your hand, place a treat in the basket and let him retrieve it. Don't place the muzzle on him yet. After several times of him retrieving the treat, slide the muzzle on him for a second. Gradually progress through the steps until you are fastening it on him. Once fastening it on him, wear for a short time and have him busy with a game of hide and seek or doing some ob, anything to keep his mind busy and keep repeating. 

It won't make him more aggressive.

My dog absolutely hated it to begin with and took about a week before he wouldn't fight it and I could slip it on as needed.


----------

